# Worst



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

my worst ever...well 1 time i was shooting 3d in my yard,1 got drawn back,held my pin dead on the vitals....wham,2 feet over his back??? i knocked another and tried again,this time square on his nose.  so i move up to 20 yards,hit the dirt at his feet,i go on missing for probably 15 minutes,then as i draw back,i notice something...my whole sight is barely hanging on. i dont know how i shot that long without noticing,but i sure felt stupid after that! lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmmm... I got so many to choose from!!!! Let's see, how about taking a forty yard shot through the trees only to have my broadhead lodge itself in a branch completely splitting the limb? Had to climb the tree and cut the arrow out:tongue:!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

There was the time when I didn't know better and I backed out my bow's limbs till they came out of the pocket. Of course, I didn't notice this. But I DID see that I couldn't hit an elephant at 10 yards. Had to fix my limb by popping it back in with a screwdriver.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I was doing a archery shoot and boy scout summer camp last month.... I had never used a Genisis and it was bare bow, only a rest!!! I totally forgot my archery skills and shot 20+ feet OVER the apple I had to shoot!!! You get 1 practice arrow and 1 arrow to try and hit the apple... My practice shot may have went over the target and everyone think "Boy this kid sucks" but I did get the apple the 2nd time!!!! Me and my friend were the only 2 to hit the apple at 20 yards!!!! Laugh all you want! I think it's still funny that I could go 20+ feet over a target 20 yards away


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

haha, now mine seems boring!

I was at Nationals last year when I had to shoot 3d. (I'm a target person, and NOT a 3d gal. I scare people with how bad I am at it.) The ONLY times I ever hit the darn targets where when I hit 'em in the head!! We were shooting the kind where you lose 5 points for hitting non-vitals. I got -10 for my final score, hehehe....

And, I was the only person at the competition to shoot the grizzly square in the nose! There's a sinus infection for ya.
There were no technical problems there. Just me being terrible!


----------



## rednek4life (Feb 15, 2007)

this one time i was at a 3d shoot and it was the last target. 20 yds i pulled back and shot and my arrow skipped off the back and went about 25ft in the air over a huge fence and stuck in the tree.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

the worst was when i was shooting recurve . i was at a 3d shoot and it was like the second target anyway i was at the peg and i was just about to shoot i took the arrow out of my quiver , when i noticed i had left my recurve and at the first 3d . everyone was laughing including me : .

ah good times !!!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Irishrobin said:


> the worst was when i was shooting recurve . i was at a 3d shoot and it was like the second target anyway i was at the peg and i was just about to shoot i took the arrow out of my quiver , when i noticed i had left my recurve and at the first 3d . everyone was laughing including me : .
> 
> ah good times !!!


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol: Mebbe you have to do this to your bow!!!!!!! >>>>>>>>>>> :ballchain:ballchain:ballchain:ballchain


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol: Mebbe you have to do this to your bow!!!!!!! >>>>>>>>>>> :ballchain:ballchain:ballchain:ballchain


thats true :lol3::lol3::lol3::icon_1_lol:
i have so many funny stories


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

how about this i was shooting a championship yesterday and the day before that . The person in our group was about to shoot 50 yards . so he took he's shot and it only went about 10 yards he took the rest and they all landed in the same place. he couldn't understand why that happend . we went up to the target and he realized he had he's sight at 10 yards .

ah more good times 
i could go on for hours lol


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol: Mebbe you have to do this to your bow!!!!!!! >>>>>>>>>>> :ballchain:ballchain:ballchain:ballchain


i have lol
:lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Haha those are some good stories!

My worst shot would have been a smaller doe at 15 yds! I was just new into archery and wanted to get it bad.. but shaking... shaking shaking shaking! I tell ya! I was shakin so bad... i release and the arrow just went under it! I was extremely mad! 

So just b4 light was gone.. i saw a opposum at 45 yds.... bein all upset at myself i think what the heck.. i have a fur bearers license.. i can shoot it... or at least try... i nocked an arrow and letter fly......

Smack! I nail it DEAD ON....

So my moms bf made fun of me for quite some time! Tellin his friends i missed a deer at 15 yds.. but hit an opposum at 45 yds... i know.. laugh at me! lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha those are some good stories!
> 
> My worst shot would have been a smaller doe at 15 yds! I was just new into archery and wanted to get it bad.. but shaking... shaking shaking shaking! I tell ya! I was shakin so bad... i release and the arrow just went under it! I was extremely mad!
> 
> ...



My first archery season I was still shooting gap, and got a shot a deer standing four yards, looking right at me, holding pefectly still, pefect broadside, AND I MISSED. She head it hit a twig and bolted, but the arrow was still in a tree two feet behind where it was standing


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I guess I could call it a shot.
I was practicing in my back yard at 25 yards. I drew back, and my string loop broke. I punched myself in the face, and when I found my arrow, it was impaled into a church's gutter/drain pipe.
I called the owner and offered to fix the damage, but he laughed at the situation and said not to worry about it.

I have since been keeping better check on my loops.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Lawrence Archer said:


> I guess I could call it a shot.
> I was practicing in my back yard at 25 yards. I drew back, and my string loop broke. I punched myself in the face, and when I found my arrow, it was impaled into a church's gutter/drain pipe.
> I called the owner and offered to fix the damage, but he laughed at the situation and said not to worry about it.
> 
> I have since been keeping better check on my loops.


OUCH!!!! That's awful nice of you to offer to pay for the damage your D-loop caused you!!!  Good idea to start checkin your loop too!!!!!!!! epsi:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> I guess I could call it a shot.
> I was practicing in my back yard at 25 yards. I drew back, and my string loop broke. I punched myself in the face, and when I found my arrow, it was impaled into a church's gutter/drain pipe.
> I called the owner and offered to fix the damage, but he laughed at the situation and said not to worry about it.
> 
> I have since been keeping better check on my loops.


Hahahah thats hilarious!!!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

this is not really a shot. i was at a 3d tournament. i was about 7 and me and my dad were still shooting all traditional.when we met my dads friend for the shoot we realized that i forgot my bow:.i have also forgot my arrows one time and i've forgot my arm guard a few times. i guss they wold be my worst shots because i did not get to shoot


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

well, my worst was the first day we bought our new watchamacallit. the chronograph! well i was lining up, and my dad said aim lower, so i aimed at a lower dot on the target, and hit the chonie. :darkbeer:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

My worst was at the 1st leg of the Triple Crown.
My Drop away was messing up, and I didnt realize it until the last set of targets.

I just learned from my mistakes.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

haha. easy question here: the first time i shot a long bow


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

This Is Still Embarassing To Tell, But Two Years Ago I Had Big Non-typical Come In Rutting Hard. He Came Directly Under My Stand As We Was Walking Away From My Tree I Shot Right Under Him. Well He Looked Up At Me And Walked Back To Within Five Yards Eyeballing Me. I Missed Again This Time He Ran Out To About 20 Yards And Turned Broadside, Still Watching Me. I Missed Him Again. After I Stopped Crying, (not Really) I Realized That The Problem Was It Was Like 10 Degrees And I Had Never Shot In That New Coat Before, My String Was Catching The Flap On The Jacket. So Now I Always Practice Atleast A Little In My Hunting Coat. And I Still Don't Know Why That Deer Didn't Run Off After The First Shot.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

bearr said:


> haha. easy question here: the first time i shot a long bow


The first time I shot a longbow, I dry-fired it.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> The first time I shot a longbow, I dry-fired it.


hahahahahahahaha
now i dont feel bad haha


----------

